# Router resetten



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2008)

Hi leute,
damals hat mein Vater weil er keine Ahnung von sowas hat, ein Fachmann den Router einrichten lassen. Und nu wollte ich das Passwort wissen aber mein Vater sagt er weiß net was für ein Passwort -.- 

Natürlich hat der Typ das nirgends notiert 

So jetzt zu meiner Frage,
wenn ich den Router resette, dann ist auch das PW wieder standard oder? (Bei unserem Siemens Gigaset steht im Handbuch das standard kein PW vergeben ist, aber vom resetten wird im Handbuch nix erwähnt) 

Und wenn das stimmt dann muss ich nur wieder die daten von unserem Provider in den Router eingeben oder? 

danke im vorraus
Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2008)

Weis keiner ne antwort auf meine Fragen?


----------



## Silvecio (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,

schreib doch mal, welchen Router Du genau hast (z.B. mit DSL-Modem oder ohne). Der Hinweis Router allein reicht da nicht.

Üblicherweise sind nach einem RESET zum Einen alle Daten weg und das PW auf Standard.

Bei unserem Speedport 500V ist das auf jeden Fall so.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2008)

Wir haben den "Siemens Gigaset SE505 (dsl/cable)" .


----------



## Silvecio (23. Februar 2008)

Okay,

auf Seite 105 des Handbuches steht:

"Router zurücksetzen" - dann wird alles auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt.
Dann gibt es einen Verweis auf Seite 106, wo der Vorgang des RESET beschrieben wird.

Wie Du schon richtig sagtest, ist standardmäßig kein Passwort vergeben.
Nach einem RESET muss dann aber die komplette Konfiguration des Routers neu vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2008)

Na was heißt komplett, ich muss doch nur die Daten von dem Provider eingeben, oder nochmehr?

Wenn ja, was muss ich denn noch alles einstellen?


----------



## Silvecio (23. Februar 2008)

Zum Einen sind das die Provider Daten.

Zum Anderen hast Du an Deinem Router aber auch Wireless, und somit solltest Du auch die Konfiguration der Sicherheitsmassnahmen auf jeden Fall durchführen. Ab Seite 62 im Handbuch beschrieben...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2008)

Silvecio schrieb:


> Zum Einen sind das die Provider Daten.
> 
> Zum Anderen hast Du an Deinem Router aber auch Wireless, und somit solltest Du auch die Konfiguration der Sicherheitsmassnahmen auf jeden Fall durchführen. Ab Seite 62 im Handbuch beschrieben...



was willst du mit den seiten angaben? ich habe doch einen ganz anderen Router, sprich andere Anleitung 

Bei mir hat das Handbuch 7 Seiten je Sprache 

Und wireless brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Silvecio (23. Februar 2008)

Siemens Gigaset SE505 dsl/cable

Ich bin einfach mal von der deutschen ausgegangen.

Guckst Du hier:

http://gigaset.siemens.com/shc/0,1935,de_de_0_24347_rArNrNrNrN_prodId%3A15702,00.html

Und auch wenn Du Wireless nicht brauchst, solltest Du Dich nach aussen schützen. Wer weiß, wer in Deinem näheren Umfeld Wireless hat.. und nutzt *g*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2008)

Cool danke, 
in der PDF steht viel mehr wie im Handbuch^^

Dann werde ich mir das ma durchlesen und dem Router ne Gehirnwäsche verpassen

Danke dir.
Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## kmf (24. Februar 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> damals hat mein Vater weil er keine Ahnung von sowas hat, ein Fachmann den Router einrichten lassen. Und nu wollte ich das Passwort wissen aber mein Vater sagt er weiß net was für ein Passwort -.-
> 
> Natürlich hat der Typ das nirgends notiert
> ...


Passwort ist normalerweise 4x die Null.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Passwort ist normalerweise 4x die Null.




Nein , Standard ist kein PW vergeben.
Ich habe auch schon sämtliche PWs probiert, ein paar davon sind:

0000
1111
1234
admin
administrator
den name unseres Providers
den name von meinem Vater^^
siemens

usw.

aber alles geht nich -.-


----------

